# Guitar Strings



## Keenly (Dec 21, 2009)

For years i have used these, they have this nice slick web coating that doesnt get on your fingers and makes sliding really easy, and sounds pretty good too






but my question is, what strings would you reccomend? im looking for something that just sounds a little better


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 21, 2009)

eb super slinky


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Banditt (Dec 21, 2009)

GrowTech said:


>


Yeah I use the EB's as well.


----------



## tymtpunk (Dec 21, 2009)

Super Slinky, Hybrid Slinky, and Power Slinky are all good for electric guitars, but Elixers are made for more acoustic uses. Other than Elixer, D'Addario makes good coated strings.


----------



## speedyseedz (Dec 21, 2009)

tymtpunk said:


> Super Slinky, Hybrid Slinky, and Power Slinky are all good for electric guitars, but Elixers are made for more acoustic uses. Other than Elixer, D'Addario makes good coated strings.


i've always liked these, just for the tone they produce.







This is my sole guitar, used to have a few including some electrics, but only keep the one these days for personal amusement.

I just loved this for the colour.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Dec 21, 2009)

speedyseedz said:


> i've always liked these, just for the tone they produce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use these. I have a set of .13's on my acoustic.


----------



## markwough (Dec 22, 2009)

When I'm playing my acoustic guitar a lot, I'll change the strings at least every two weeks (more than that if I'm using it for gigs). It's probably not necessary for beginners to be quite as diligent with keeping new strings on their guitar, but changing strings a minimum of every couple months is a very good idea.


----------



## Keenly (Dec 22, 2009)

wtf every two weeks?


two weeks is about how long it takes for the strings to stop stretching and actually stay in tune longer than a few minutes


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 22, 2009)

Get a classical guitar with some nylon strings... I enjoy it much much more than your steel strings... it is a sound unequaled, play for years without causing a blister [sans-pick].


----------



## roorhead (Dec 22, 2009)

I used to use Ernie Ball when I was in my blink 182 wannabe punk days. I moved to d'addarios for electric and martin strings for acoustic, haven't looked back since.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 22, 2009)

Keenly said:


> wtf every two weeks?
> 
> 
> two weeks is about how long it takes for the strings to stop stretching and actually stay in tune longer than a few minutes


Two weeks is pretty crazy, but when I was playing my acoustic a lot I would go through them about once a month.

I love those Elixirs.


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Dec 23, 2009)

what about good electric bass strings for a fender jazz standard? ill be changing mine for Christmas but it will be my first time getting new ones so i dont know much about them!


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Dec 24, 2009)

I've used Alchemy and Elixer strings on my acoustics. I never really play the electric, so it usually gets whatever's cheap. After all, once you add distortion and reverb, no one cares about tone anyhow.


----------



## roorhead (Dec 24, 2009)

UnKlE SaM said:


> what about good electric bass strings for a fender jazz standard? ill be changing mine for Christmas but it will be my first time getting new ones so i dont know much about them!


Check out GHS strings. I used to love the bass boomers. I used to play alot of punk, metal, and jazz. They were all around good performers with a real tight sound. Depending on your setup they may sound muddy (also depending on your ears).

Best bet is to buy 3-4 packs of different strings if you can. Try one pack, let them settle on the guitar and see if you like them, then try the next, etc etc.


----------



## mexiblunt (Dec 25, 2009)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> I use these. I have a set of .13's on my acoustic.


I just re-strung both my acoustics with those and they sound great. .13's as well. I put the Warm,balanced,bright type on the Black Takamine and on the fender a more low freq enhanced. The old strings must have been on there longer than I thought cause they both feel like new guitars and it's amazing how that can effect your playing. Every two weeks is a bit much for the average player but even if you don't play at all they will get old within a year.


----------

